# Devils



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Put your devils here …


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey Grumpy, that is a fine looking devil but have a look at this one.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

The original Tasmanian Devil, is also a distant relation to the big foot on the mainland.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Another Tasmanian Devil and would you believe they still roam the forests down there.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Bob. I sure hope you got your wife's permission before you posted her photo…..


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes Charlie, she loves to show off and thought being on LJ"s it would give the guys a excuse to stay in their shops playing with their tools.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

have a merry chirstmas and a happy new tear Dan


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Besides having descendent of BIGFOOT in Australia we have our own real life DEVILS
1, Thorny Devil Lizard 2, Tasmanian Devil








!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

better to hang with the devil you know










then the one ya dont : ))


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

the person you would take a bullet for

is often holding the gun : (


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Satans spawn

its a miracle : ))


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

